# Omega Cosmic 2000



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

View Advert


*Omega Cosmic 2000*

As above please looking for an omega cosmic 2000

Seem to vary quite dramatically in price on ebay (sold)

Image below borrowed from the tinternet.




*Advertiser*

Damo516



*Date*

17/09/16



*Price*

£0.99



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Bump


----------

